# How to change you email address with the Xbox 360



## Jaymie1989

Hey,

I signed up with one address but i need to change it, How do i do it?


----------



## Van Hel Singh

You can't, unfortunately you're going to have to create a new account with the other email address.


----------



## Baldie559

So you'll essentially need to create a new hotmail account right? I wanted to change my gamertag but I don't think I can unless I create a new hotmail address.


----------



## Van Hel Singh

You can pay to change your gamertag over Xbox Live. But once an email address is linked with a gamertag it is not possible to change it.


----------



## 40sondacurb

"It's all whacked" is the response I got form someone who tried it.


----------



## DarkendGlory

You can change your email address if the email you registerd your gamertag with is NOT a @hotmail.com or co.uk


----------



## klauxa

DarkendGlory said:


> You can change your email address if the email you registerd your gamertag with is NOT a @hotmail.com or co.uk


I tried to change mine to my hotmail account, and they said it was not possible.


----------



## SAMSONOPTION

you have to first create a new windows live id online, then using your xbox dashboard select your gamer tag, go to manage account, windows live ID, change live ID, select "yes I do" and then enter the password.


----------



## Steviee

After searching i found these 2 post which could be helpfull



> I talked to customer support about this and they said you can't as of right now. It's only used for your log in. I believe you can change your actual email address through the dashboard but the original will always be your log in.





> I dont know who told you cant change your email. I've changed it many times already. You have to change it online at windows http://www.passport.net/. Then you'll have to edit your GT on your Xbox to reflect the new Email. Dont listen to people about that it cant be done, I've done it, many times.


----------

